# For the "Old" Guys...



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

We have been working restoring this...









Remember these pegs?









Or freestyle platforms?









The original...









Nuff Said...


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

Beautiful, love the semi-circle "pegs" on back!

That's one hell of a repair stand you've got there, damn!


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

*thats awesome!*

i had a 87 gt pro performer when i was a kid that looked very similar, except it was day-glo pink :thumbsup: ....oh man i think i just dated myself.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

summud said:


> i had a 87 gt pro performer when i was a kid that looked very similar, except it was day-glo pink :thumbsup: ....oh man i think i just dated myself.


that day-glo on those GT's were intense...


----------



## summud (Jul 26, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> that day-glo on those GT's were intense...


this isnt mine but it looks just like it....


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I always thought the ACS Rotor's were much cooler than the Gyro's. Makes me miss the old flat pink Dyno's...


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

wow - this brings me back


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

We are all dating ourselves...fun, no? I still own a A-Pro frame with Cycle Pro Macho parts on it. That's all from 1983.



hardway said:


> Beautiful, love the semi-circle "pegs" on back!
> 
> That's one hell of a repair stand you've got there, damn!


For sho, it's just your standard Park Double Head PRS2-OS.



JGill said:


> I always thought the ACS Rotor's were much cooler than the Gyro's. Makes me miss the old flat pink Dyno's...


If I could get one to work on my KHE I would so run it.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Since we are "dating" ourselves.....I still have my Schwinn SX1000 frame I bought new from the local dealer back in the day.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

I miss my Hutch Trickstar.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i remember the day i got one of these like it was yesterday(i had white mags though). it was my first real bike...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

jaydrunkenpee said:


> I miss my Hutch Trickstar.


I had one of those in about 1984. :thumbsup:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Not mine, but this was my Mongoose vert rig... Except mine was either pink or mint green.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

The first bike looks great, good job on it.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

summud said:


> i had a 87 gt pro performer when i was a kid that looked very similar, except it was day-glo pink :thumbsup: ....oh man i think i just dated myself.


I had a '88 black one. I wanted the pink one so bad but they were out of stock so I went with the black. I remember just sitting and staring at it after I got it home


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

crakbot said:


> I had a '88 black one. I wanted the pink one so bad but they were out of stock so I went with the black. I remember just sitting and staring at it after I got it home


I did the same thing for my Cycle Pro Macho after I put on a Haro Vented number plate on it. OMG that was a long time ago.

Awesome bikes guys! I have been looking for a '87 or '88 Haro Freestyler. I like them better than the Master.

I just talked to a customer who is bringing me some 70's garage build brand bike. He just tacoed the wheel doing a 180 on the bike. I wanted to ask him "why did you try and 180 an antique?"


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That PK Ripper is by far the most closely related old school bmx bike to new-school geometry/looks. Put micro-drive on it, slam the seat and new bars and that thing rocks for todays standards. Best bmx bike of all time IMO.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

Very nice!

Here's a couple of my restoration projects. 1981 MXII's


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Dude... Z-Rims? HELLZ YEAH!!!!!!! I always dug Z-Rims over mags... had some aqua z-rims on my Mongoose Californian. Nice work!


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i like how the brakes are like all the way down the bars.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I hurt even looking at those old saddles. 

SamL3227, if you like how those levers mount you should check out an original Freestyler from Haro (Built by Torker). I swear the levers Bob Haro used were like 9" long! I'll see if I can't find a photo.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> i like how the brakes are like all the way down the bars.


Yeah, exactly what I had as a kid. The whole bike is an almost exact replica of the one I had.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 16, 2008)

I have got to go watch "RAD" now. The old school fold up fork standards were so cool!!!! and Haro Knee Saver bars.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i remember the day i got one of these like it was yesterday(i had white mags though). it was my first real bike...


Sick. I had one of those too. Chrome w/ blue Tuff wheels. Here's my old BMX bike that I have kept since new. I just can't part with it:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

cholo said:


> Sick. I had one of those too. Chrome w/ blue Tuff wheels. Here's my old BMX bike that I have kept since new. I just can't part with it:


Aewsome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

